# LED Cree Troffers



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone ever install these http://www.cree.com/lighting/products/indoor/troffers/cr24

How'd they work out for you?? Failure rates? Warranty ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Anyone ever install these http://www.cree.com/lighting/products/indoor/troffers/cr24
> 
> How'd they work out for you?? Failure rates? Warranty ?


Warranty

http://www.cree.com/lighting/products/warranty


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I haven't used that fixture, but I have installed other Cree lighting products, and so far no problems at all for what it is worth..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cree seems to be a very reliable product, just alone within the last month I've installed about several hundred 6" and 4" LED trims without one single failure.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I haven't used that fixture, but I have installed other Cree lighting products, and so far no problems at all for what it is worth..


Reason i ask, have a bid on 200 2x4 troffers fora school. Im just trying to figure my markup for 1:x failure rates. Im probably around $400 per fixture right now installed so 80k if deal pans out


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Reason i ask, have a bid on 200 2x4 troffers fora school. Im just trying to figure my markup for 1:x failure rates. Im probably around $400 per fixture right now installed so 80k if deal pans out



Then good for you Cletis :thumbsup: For 200 fixtures, I'd have the dealers rep sign a replacement guarantee on top and in addition to the one they give.


----------

